# What SV box sub comparable to Velo DD-12?



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Just wondering if SV has a box sub comparable to a Velodyne DD-12? I have a 20-39 PC-Plus and was thinking of maybe going with a box sub for 80% music and 20% movies! I realize that the DD-12 is up there in price, so I am looking for something "sonically" close to a small footprint SV sub! Thanks, Huck


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

what type of music do you like? is there anything you don't like about your 20-39 when used with the music you like? (what I mean is, what are you looking for in a music sub?)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi: I listen to mostly rock (DCC, MFSL c.d.'s)fairly loud (85-90db) in an average size room! Maybe I am looking for a tighter bottom - end, at least for music, although I can certainly live with what I have, but always looking for something better!! Thanks, Huck


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

I see, have you tried the different tunings on your 20-39? perhaps with no ports plugged.

just trying to maximize your existing sub, don't think I'm trying to stop you from getting a DD subwoofer. I'm a subwoofer newbie myself and haven't heard the 20-39's yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi: I don't have any ports plugged and this sub works great in my 12'W x24'Dx8'H enclosed room, way more sub than I need, just looking for a tighter bottom for music! This sub has the "older" driver and I was told by some that changing to a "newer" driver would not give me that much extra. This is my first sub, so I have not really heard that many to compare. The DD-12 has a bigger amp, but not sure if there will be a big difference in the quality of bass. No dealers close, to check out! Thanks, Huck:T


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

ok, you see some people say that sealed subs are tighter than ported subs. but this is too generalizing, because it depends on the design and quality of the components. for example, when Wayne reviewed the SB12 Plus, he said he couldn't hear a difference between it and the PB12NSD (excluding extension of course).

some people can hear a difference, some people don't. I for example heard a difference between my ported Axiom and sealed DD. but alas, I preferred the booming sound of the Axiom especially for R&B songs. (even for the Eagles Hotel California)

that said, I'm sure your SVS plus is better than the NSD model and thus better than the SVS SB12. so, there shouldn't be anything in the SVS lineup to match the Velo DD in terms of tightness and ultra low THD. (the built in EQ is a very big plus btw, if you fix your room frequency response, you could find the sound you are looking for)

options:
1) use the REW/BFD on your SVS to correct the peaks and dips
2) get a Velo SMS-1 to do the same as no.1
3) get the DD-12 (or bigger)
4) get the SVS SB12 for a home demo, return it if you don't feel it's an improvement over your existing SVS.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

mike c said:


> some people can hear a difference, some people don't. I for example heard a difference between my ported Axiom and sealed DD. but alas, I preferred the booming sound of the Axiom especially for R&B songs. (even for the Eagles Hotel California)


I have the opposite opinion on this. I have this album and its too boomy on the CT100, but is amazing on the DD15. A DJ friend of mine was over while the SO was playing this and he stopped in his tracks and had to sit and listen to it because he never thought this album had such tight deep bass, playing through the CT100 he would have just walked past.

Just goes to show how tastes vary from one person to the other.

cheers


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

actually, we have the same observation, I have the CHT-R (future self of your CT) it is indeed boomy.
which goes back to my observation that it is indeed based on quality of the components and design, it's possible the axiom is a good middle ground. 

this is based on my taste, I like the crawling bass at the intro of Hotel California (DTS DVD version), I kinda missed it when I switched to the DD. perhaps I'm still adjusting. soon I'll be able to move the Axiom to another setup and just use the DD on its own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

mike c said:


> ok, you see some people say that sealed subs are tighter than ported subs. but this is too generalizing, because it depends on the design and quality of the components. for example, when Wayne reviewed the SB12 Plus, he said he couldn't hear a difference between it and the PB12NSD (excluding extension of course).
> 
> some people can hear a difference, some people don't. I for example heard a difference between my ported Axiom and sealed DD. but alas, I preferred the booming sound of the Axiom especially for R&B songs. (even for the Eagles Hotel California)
> 
> ...


 Hi: I have my SVS 20-39 PC-Plus going through my BFD! For movies I am using seven filters and for music I am using three filters. I think I am more "picky" when it comes to bass for music. For movies the 'boomyier" the better, at least for me, so YMMV! Later, Huck


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

how big is your room Huck? open to another room? looks like you've done everything you can for the SVS cylinder

will you place the music subwoofer in the same room?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

mike c said:


> how big is your room Huck? open to another room? looks like you've done everything you can for the SVS cylinder
> 
> will you place the music subwoofer in the same room?


Hi Mike: My room is 12'Wx24'Dx8'H enclosed, so it's a fair sized room! I sit 14 feet back from my PSB Goldi's with the sub behind me, in the right-hand corner. I had it in the front left corner when I first had my 5.1 setup, with my front speakers (bookshelves) mounted on the wall between my 53"'Sony RPTV. Now since I bought the Goldi's for music, I had to move the sub to the rear. I think that if a Velo DD sub comes up for sale, I may go for it,but for now I will probably keep the 20-39 and maybe buy more music! Thanks for all your comments! Huck:surrender:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

it is a fair sized room, the DD12 or DD15 will go great for you


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

Sonically, the SB12 Plus would bethe closest to the DD-12. You might need a pair of SB's, however, to match the output.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Only a personal opinion but I can't see the point in having a subwoofer behind you if you are really seeking quality bass for music. Might as well have any old sub if you limit yourself in this way.

The sub is competing with the speakers for attention and will have all sorts of phase problems thrown in. 

Instead of reinforcing what the speakers are doing in the bass the sub will be competing with them.

Get your SVS up front between the main speakers and start hearing how your SVS can really perform. If you think an SVS cylinder is slow you haven't heard yours performing properly yet. Even the jumbo sized 16-46 is lightning fast on the right material.

Don't put your sub in the corner. Get it out in the fresh air between the speakers. You'll be amazed how it tightens up the bass without losing anything in reach or impact. You'll think you just upgraded to an Ultra.

If you really can't find room for the sub at the front then look at rotating your listening triangle by 90 degrees within the room. 

I've listened across the shortest width of all my listening rooms for decades. I found that listening along the greatest length of the room just made the bass slow and heavy. I was shocked when I first heard a live opera on my tuner how all the performers were spread out in front of me for the first time. The same goes with rock bands. The 3D effect goes up several notches by broadening your listening triangle. You'll think you've been listening in mono up until that moment! 

Using the long wall for your speakers (and sub) allows lots more space than cramming it all into the short wall. With a conventional "along the room" layout the corners are always far too close to the main speakers if you sit well back as you seem to be doing. Bring them away form the corners and your stereo just collapses into mono. Using the length of the room your listening triangle is usually far too narrow. Badly cramping the potential soundfield that proper speaker spacing allows.

Rethink your layout and start enjoying your music far more at no extra expense.

If you really can't change your room layout then try laying your cylinder on the floor between your main/stereo speakers. Give your cylinder a chance and it will astonish you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi chrisbee: Thanks for that, but unfortunately I can't put my sub in between my mains, as I have a 53" projection t.v. in between, so that's out of the question, same as using the long wall for the speakers.
Laying the sub on it's is out too! Maybe I will should leave well enough alone!? Thanks, Huck:surrender:


----------

